# The things Gypo had to do.....



## eyeinstine (May 27, 2005)

Gypo didnt want ya'll to know some of the things he had to do in his younger days.. But the costs of the Yukon University made him do some pretty drastic stuff.. well, just look for yourself...


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 27, 2005)

That boy has his stuff a 'lil slack.


----------



## Al Smith (May 27, 2005)

Oh stop it! Ole John never had that much hair in his life.


----------



## trimmmed (May 28, 2005)

And besides, if he could juggle we'd have seen a vid already  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79666&item=5978147783&rd=1


----------



## tinman44 (May 28, 2005)

listen not only was that wrong but i believe its something better left off this site. take it to off topic


----------



## eyeinstine (May 28, 2005)

Testy-testy, ehh?!  

Its all good, and in good fun.. lighten up....


----------



## mryb (May 30, 2005)

Gypo jokes like this have been going on since day one. Why change now?...Rick/Saw Slut


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 1, 2005)

Where's Blacksmith when you need him? I actually did have hair once upon a time. I think that picture was when I was modeling for the Sears catalog in the hardware section.
Anyway, I was looking in the archives for a picture and here's a note I found in an abandoned cabin in the Yukon. It was somewhere between the Teslin River and Lake LaBarge. I think I need to go back there, I'm in a rut and need a change.





John


----------



## eyeinstine (Jun 1, 2005)

*The sad truth...*

Well guys, the sad truth is... How easy it was to get Gypo to do another photo shoot.. Same pose, same slack saw, but this time around, instead of a few greenbacks, all it took was a heavily used, abused, blued, and chipped 1/2" chain loop and a 6 pack of warm Old Milwaukee. 

Just sad...  

have a look for yourself....


----------



## Old Monkey (Jun 2, 2005)

Was this sort of stuff funny at one point? If so I think I must have missed it.


----------



## eyeinstine (Jun 2, 2005)

Old Monkey said:


> Was this sort of stuff funny at one point? If so I think I must have missed it.




Ahhhh, yup, sure was; you musta missed it.... Actually, i think half the membership base routinely checks in because of the humor, the pictures, and the videos here on AS. Now if you want to find it, then turn around, walk 100 equal steps while making four equally timed right hand turns. Stop, look up and then look all around, you just found the humor spot!  

Oh, and your sig line fits the bill nicely!


----------



## slipknot (Jun 27, 2005)

Its bad enough to be tricked in to seeing a mostly neked dude, But to see a neked dude holdin a craftsman (crapsman) chainsaw....Sh!t fire and save the matches, now I gots to go get that laser corrective surgery done cause my eyeballs don't work anymore( I was already wearin glasses) My wife liked it though.


----------



## eyeinstine (Jun 28, 2005)

:blob5: :angel:


----------

